# A couple whoppers.



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Got into a couple of whoppers with my clients. They bowfish back home but decided to come to tx and go for something bigger.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Emersome bigguns right thar.


----------

